# U.S Boilers BS2A



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

is there a specific reason why you have to run B vent off these boilers instead of single wall? Just seems a little odd to me when tying the boiler into an existing B vent stack.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlumbThis1 said:


> is there a specific reason why you have to run B vent off these boilers instead of single wall? Just seems a little odd to me when tying the boiler into an existing B vent stack.


 What's brand is this boiler??


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it may be a Bryant!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PlumbThis1 said:


> is there a specific reason why you have to run B vent off these boilers instead of single wall? Just seems a little odd to me when tying the boiler into an existing B vent stack.


B vent is needed if it is a nonconditioned space for the most part or if you are going to be close to combustibles if you could have gotten away with single wall on gas.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

It is a Burnham boiler and i think i found the answer. I found it odd that they wanted B Vent when single wall would be fine.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PlumbThis1 said:


> It is a Burnham boiler and i think i found the answer. I found it odd that they wanted B Vent when single wall would be fine.


 So, what was your answer?


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> So, what was your answer?


Run it in single wall


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Might need to be bvent depending on the length of run, or too stop it from condensating in the vent


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

International fuel gas code calls out specific instances when B-Vent connectors are required, involving type of chimney, rise/run, fan assist.......

If manufacturer says to do it their just playing it safe.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PlumbThis1 said:


> Run it in single wall


Odd answer to why do I need to run b vent...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbThis1 said:


> It is a Burnham boiler and i think i found the answer. I found it odd that* they wanted* B Vent when single wall would be fine.


 







Who is "they"?

How cold is the room that the vent is located in? If the ambient temperature is too cold in the room, and you install type-C (single wall), it could affect the draft....just my 2 cents.


----------

